# Food placement on pellet grill??



## smokinq13 (May 26, 2019)

So i'm going to smoke some ribs tomorrow for a  get together i'm going to but im a little stuck on where i should place my ribs on my smoker? 

So i got the pitboss Austin xl and the fire pot is right in the middle so i dont think i want to place them there cuase when it does feed pellets, it might get too hot right there.  I was thinking to the far right cuase that's where the smoke stack is so it would have the best air flow and smoke traveling over them... does this make sense???


----------



## dkemman (May 26, 2019)

The middle of your smoker will not get much hotter than any other location when you are smoking at low temps. The right side does get slightly warmer and more smoke so I routinely rotate my food. Especially when I smoke jerky, move from right side to left after an 60-90 min.  You can also adjust temps using your "P" settings.   I'm sure your ribs will taste great. Just dont rush them.


----------



## Jabiru (May 26, 2019)

As Dkemman says, I find the middle is the exact temperature set on the Grill. Left slightly cooler, right slightly hotter.

If I am cooking one piece it always goes in the middle.


----------



## smokinq13 (May 31, 2019)

Thanks for the responses! As you guys said, middle rack was spot on with temperature... ribs were good, probably could gone just alittle longer wrapped but overall people were happy. I will say smoke flavor wasn't really there,  think my next investment will be a smoking tube or tray


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 4, 2019)

To get extra smoke form the grill I:

Put meat in Cold from Fridge, set Grill set to a low temp 150F to 180F for about 30-45 minutes, then turn up to cooking temp. Anything over 225F is cooking not smoking.

I use a tube sometimes.


----------

